# Se la difesa juventina è cosi eccezionale come si piega che un 19enn



## Torros (22 Giugno 2016)

ha fatto meglio di Barzagli e Bonucci contro il Bayern?

Lucas hernandez è uno sconosciuto difensore di 19 anni che ha giocato entrambe le partite dell'Atletico contro il Bayern comportandosi abbastanza bene, che in realtà pur stando molto attento e pur giocando contro il Bayern non ha avuto molto da fare perché coperto dal centrocampo. 

Allora mi chiedo, la Juve contro il Bayern ha preso 6 gol in 2 partita, l'Atletico 1 in due partite, senza sentire l'assenza di Godin(chissà perché?), signfica forse che Gimenez e Lucas sono meglio di Barzagli e Bonucci? La realtà è che io penso che in queste squadre di catenacciari come Juve e Atletico conta molto di più l'organizzazione difensiva e la copertura che da il centrocampo più che la qualità dei centrali. 

Cioè per fare un esempio anche l'Albania facendo catenaccio con grande dinamismo è riuscita a tenere botta fino a quasi 90essimo contro la Francia e oggi succede sempre più spesso cosi, non è raro vedere le piccole far sudare le big grazie ad un ottima organizzazione difensiva. 
Il centrale forte per me si vede quando deve coprire 50 metri di campo senza ovviamente il 70% di possesso palla.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (23 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> ha fatto meglio di Barzagli e Bonucci contro il Bayern?
> 
> Lucas hernandez è uno sconosciuto difensore di 19 anni che ha giocato entrambe le partite dell'Atletico contro il Bayern comportandosi abbastanza bene, che in realtà pur stando molto attento e pur giocando contro il Bayern non ha avuto molto da fare perché coperto dal centrocampo.
> 
> ...



Lo sai che non difendono solo i centrali, vero?


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2016)

ma cosa vuol dire? anche Acerbi ha fatto partite che sembrava Baresi . 
Il valore di un giocatore lo vedi nella totalità del campionato . nella singola partita anche Birsa ha fatto i numeri


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> ha fatto meglio di Barzagli e Bonucci contro il Bayern?
> 
> Lucas hernandez è uno sconosciuto difensore di 19 anni che ha giocato entrambe le partite dell'Atletico contro il Bayern comportandosi abbastanza bene, che in realtà pur stando molto attento e pur giocando contro il Bayern non ha avuto molto da fare perché coperto dal centrocampo.
> 
> ...



Pienamente d'accordo con te!!! Bravo!!! 
Hai colto un aspetto calcisticamente fondamentale. Il grande difensore di una grande squadra solitamente deve esser bravo a giocare nella metà campo avversaria perchè la sua squadra tiene il possesso palla. Viene da se che è esposto sistematicamente a duelli di 1vs 1 e ha alle sue spalle 50 metri di campo da coprire. E' la base della tattica : giocare alti con la linea difensiva implica grande velocità dei centrali nel recupero e grosse capacità nei duelli personali. Ecco il profilo del difensore da grande squadra. La tecnica di base deve essere poi elevata perchè il difensore di una grande squadra è sistematicamente il primo ad impostare : acerbi non potrà mai giocare a certi livelli perchè ha grossi limiti col destro, usa un solo piede e pure male. Ripiega sempre sul suo sinistro per poi farsi chiudere sistematicamente. Lo abbiamo visto anche nel milan.
Prendendo un difensore dall'atletico c'è il rischio elevato come prendere un attaccante delle squadre di zeman : il sistema di gioco maschera limiti ed esalta oltremodo pregi.


----------



## Sand (23 Giugno 2016)

Sottolineo che Gimenez è un fenomeno assoluto.
Anche Hernandez è fortissimo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Giugno 2016)

Dai sta chiaramente trollando.


----------



## Djici (23 Giugno 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Dai sta chiaramente trollando.



Per me ha ragione sul concetto di base.
Pure Onyewu sembrava un difensore bravo... ora non vorrei dire cose inesatte... mi sembra che era alla confederation cup.

Perche quando devi fare catenaccio per tutta la partita con la difesa dentro l'area di rigore uno come lui e sempre utile.
Se poi la linea difensiva avanza a centrocampo diventa probabilmente uno dei piu scarsi centrali che abbiamo visto a San Siro.

Per me i difensori centrali li valuto su piu punti, in ordine preciso :
- da come difendono a campo aperto
- da come riescono a mantenere la linea difensiva (quindi l'organizzazione, la tattica)
- da quello che possono dare IN PIU : quindi facolta di impostare o pericolosita offensiva (di testa o capacita di calciare punizioni...)


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Giugno 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me ha ragione sul concetto di base.
> Pure Onyewu sembrava un difensore bravo... ora non vorrei dire cose inesatte... mi sembra che era alla confederation cup.
> 
> Perche quando devi fare catenaccio per tutta la partita con la difesa dentro l'area di rigore uno come lui e sempre utile.
> ...



Però se fai catenaccio devi stare concentrato per tutta la gara e sei messo sotto pressione. Comunque si sta parlando di una squadra, l'Atletico, che ha il miglior sistema difensivo al mondo, inteso come concetto di squadra. Chiunque ci metti rende bene uguale.


----------



## Djici (23 Giugno 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Però se fai catenaccio devi stare concentrato per tutta la gara e sei messo sotto pressione. Comunque si sta parlando di una squadra, l'Atletico, che ha il miglior sistema difensivo al mondo, inteso come concetto di squadra. Chiunque ci metti rende bene uguale.



ma anche se non sei concentrato per tutta la partita, se fai catenaccio di solito ce cosi tanta DENSITA che e probabile che un errore te lo puoi pure permettere.

Se difendi a campo aperto e sbagli l'anticipo e finita...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Giugno 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma anche se non sei concentrato per tutta la partita, se fai catenaccio di solito ce cosi tanta DENSITA che e probabile che un errore te lo puoi pure permettere.
> 
> Se difendi a campo aperto e sbagli l'anticipo e finita...



Però un errore in area potrebbe costare il rigore, mica roba da niente. Se sbagli l'anticipo in campo aperto è finita, se lo sbagli in area o appena fuori sono ***** amari in ogni caso. Se sbagli sempre l'anticipo non sei un difensore.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Giugno 2016)

Credo che tu sia un po' confuso.
La difesa della Juve è eccezionale come blocco, e i numeri lo confermano. Non si parla di singoli, non a caso nessuno sul mercato è interessato a Barzagli o a Chiellini, ma dell'intesa raggiunta dai tre giocatori più Buffon.
Tu metti a confronto un reparto, giudicato eccezionale, con un singolo giocatore. Come mettere pere e mele sulla bilancia.
L'organizzazione difensiva della squadra bianconera è ottima, come quella dell'Atletico Madrid. Molto pericoloso andare a prendere un singolo giocatore da queste squadre, perché decontestualizzato c'è il forte rischio che non mantenga le attese. E quindi?


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

Soliti discorsi che non vogliono dire nulla. Lo ripeto per la millesima volta: è inutile che un difensore è capace a difendere in avanti se poi in area si perde l'uomo.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Soliti discorsi che non vogliono dire nulla. Lo ripeto per la millesima volta: è inutile che un difensore è capace a difendere in avanti se poi in area si perde l'uomo.



E purtroppo capita sempre più spesso. Ormai la fase difensiva pura è molto carente . Difficilissimo oggi trovare un difensore che con un cross che arriva in area sappia guardare la traiettoria della palla seguendo pure l'uomo. Tutti parlano del passio doppio ma anche questa è classe.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Credo che tu sia un po' confuso.
> La difesa della Juve è eccezionale come blocco, e i numeri lo confermano. Non si parla di singoli, non a caso nessuno sul mercato è interessato a Barzagli o a Chiellini, ma dell'intesa raggiunta dai tre giocatori più Buffon.
> Tu metti a confronto un reparto, giudicato eccezionale, con un singolo giocatore. Come mettere pere e mele sulla bilancia.
> L'organizzazione difensiva della squadra bianconera è ottima, come quella dell'Atletico Madrid. Molto pericoloso andare a prendere un singolo giocatore da queste squadre, perché decontestualizzato c'è il forte rischio che non mantenga le attese. E quindi?



E quindi i migliori difensori sono quelli il cui allenatore lascia loro tranquillamente giocare l'uno contro uno in marcatura sicuro che tanto il centravanti di turno la palla non la vedrà. Maldini , nesta , o thiago silva avevano bisogno di chiusure preventive o di raddoppi??? Sarà capitato col fenomeno di turno. Episodi isolati. Ma in campionato erano dolori per il centravanti di turno. Credo il concetto non sia confuso ma molto interessante. Come l'attaccante forte è quello che la butta dentro alla prima occasione, il portiere bravo è colui che becca un tiro vero in 90' e lo para, il difensore bravo è colui che non ha bisogno di linee serrate per evitare di essere preso d'infilata. Ergo chiellini e bonucci non sono fenomeni. Barzagli è moto superiore ai due citati.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E quindi i migliori difensori sono quelli il cui allenatore lascia loro tranquillamente giocare l'uno contro uno in marcatura sicuro che tanto il centravanti di turno la palla non la vedrà. Maldini , nesta , o thiago silva avevano bisogno di chiusure preventive o di raddoppi??? Sarà capitato col fenomeno di turno. Episodi isolati. Ma in campionato erano dolori per il centravanti di turno. Credo il concetto non sia confuso ma molto interessante. Come l'attaccante forte è quello che la butta dentro alla prima occasione, il portiere bravo è colui che becca un tiro vero in 90' e lo para, il difensore bravo è colui che non ha bisogno di linee serrate per evitare di essere preso d'infilata. Ergo chiellini e bonucci non sono fenomeni. Barzagli è moto superiore ai due citati.


Sì, ma nessuno reputa Chiellini o Bonucci fenomeni, e anche Barzagli di fatto si è affermato proprio alla Juventus.
La tattica è fondamentale, così come l'organizzazione in campo. Pensiamo a un mostro come Cannavaro, le difficoltà che ha trovato a Madrid in una sistema di gioco diverso. O il nostro Thiagone a Parigi dove ha iniziato una lenta parabola discendente.
Pur con tutto questo, ritenere Bonucci un ottimo difensore e uno dei migliori 5 al mondo in questo momento non credo sia così azzardato. Ma sono solo opinioni.
Io non spenderei mai 50 milioni per un Bonucci o un Godin o chi per essi.

Ma il topic è come dire "se il gioco offensivo del Barcellona è così eccezionale, com'è che Griezmann li ha eliminati?"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sì, ma nessuno reputa Chiellini o Bonucci fenomeni, e anche Barzagli di fatto si è affermato proprio alla Juventus.
> La tattica è fondamentale, così come l'organizzazione in campo. Pensiamo a un mostro come Cannavaro, le difficoltà che ha trovato a Madrid in una sistema di gioco diverso. O il nostro Thiagone a Parigi dove ha iniziato una lenta parabola discendente.
> Pur con tutto questo, ritenere Bonucci un ottimo difensore e uno dei migliori 5 al mondo in questo momento non credo sia così azzardato. Ma sono solo opinioni.
> Io non spenderei mai 50 milioni per un Bonucci o un Godin o chi per essi.
> ...


This. Messi, Neymar e Suarez non hanno visto boccia contro l'Atletico Madrid, ma ciò non toglie che resti l'attacco più forte del mondo.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E purtroppo capita sempre più spesso. Ormai la fase difensiva pura è molto carente . Difficilissimo oggi trovare un difensore che con un cross che arriva in area sappia guardare la traiettoria della palla seguendo pure l'uomo. Tutti parlano del passio doppio ma anche questa è classe.



Si ma non è perchè più nessuno sa fare un cross guardano in aerea, a mio avviso il motivo è che semplicemente ormai chi ha tecnica sopraffina e corsa viene messo di default nei ruoli offensivi fin da giovane.

E' poi un' ovvia conseguenza che tra i difensori non ci siano più dei Dani Alves.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sì, ma nessuno reputa Chiellini o Bonucci fenomeni, e anche Barzagli di fatto si è affermato proprio alla Juventus.
> La tattica è fondamentale, così come l'organizzazione in campo. Pensiamo a un mostro come Cannavaro, le difficoltà che ha trovato a Madrid in una sistema di gioco diverso. O il nostro Thiagone a Parigi dove ha iniziato una lenta parabola discendente.
> Pur con tutto questo, ritenere Bonucci un ottimo difensore e uno dei migliori 5 al mondo in questo momento non credo sia così azzardato. Ma sono solo opinioni.
> Io non spenderei mai 50 milioni per un Bonucci o un Godin o chi per essi.
> ...



Credo che il senso del topic sia questo : un sistema di gioco organizzato può nascondere magagne e esaltare qualità. Del resto il calcio è un gioco di squadra. Lo so che può sembrare paradossale ma c'è un fondo di verità. I limiti di chiellini o bonucci sono le cause primarie dei 'limiti' della juve , guardando dall'altro verso però i loro pregi sono la base della forza dei bianconeri. La coperta della juve è troppo corta. Nella loro forza , sia chiaro.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma non è perchè più nessuno sa fare un cross guardano in aerea, a mio avviso il motivo è che semplicemente ormai chi ha tecnica sopraffina e corsa viene messo di default nei ruoli offensivi fin da giovane.
> 
> E' poi un' ovvia conseguenza che tra i difensori non ci siano più dei Dani Alves.



Parlavo di un ipotetico marcatore che in area deve guardare il suo uomo. La cosa più complicata in assoluto è marcare tenendo sotto controllo la traiettoria della palla senza perdere d'occhio l'attaccante. A volte vedo difensori che si aggrappano all'uomo senza guardar la palla( chiellini?) o difensori che guardano la palla perdendo l'uomo( mexes??).
I limiti nascono dalla scuola calcio.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Credo che il senso del topic sia questo : un sistema di gioco organizzato può nascondere magagne e esaltare qualità. Del resto il calcio è un gioco di squadra. Lo so che può sembrare paradossale ma c'è un fondo di verità. I limiti di chiellini o bonucci sono le cause primarie dei 'limiti' della juve , guardando dall'altro verso però i loro pregi sono la base della forza dei bianconeri. La coperta della juve è troppo corta. Nella loro forza , sia chiaro.


Ma io sono d'accordissimo con quanto dici tu e con il messaggio che dici.
Solo che è la scoperta dell'acqua calda, e l'esempio che apre il topic non del tutto convincente.
Anche per quanto dici, infatti, Allegri ha inserito Rugani con calma: non perché il ragazzo non abbia qualità eccellenti, ma perché il sistema Juve richiede una conoscenza perfetta dei movimenti di tutta la squadra.
E d'altra parte, io preferisco qualcosa del genere a un Manchester City che spende 50 milioni per Otamendi o Mandanda e continua ad avere una difesa così così.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma io sono d'accordissimo con quanto dici tu e con il messaggio che dici.
> Solo che è la scoperta dell'acqua calda, e l'esempio che apre il topic non del tutto convincente.
> Anche per quanto dici, infatti, Allegri ha inserito Rugani con calma: non perché il ragazzo non abbia qualità eccellenti, ma perché il sistema Juve richiede una conoscenza perfetta dei movimenti di tutta la squadra.
> E d'altra parte, io preferisco qualcosa del genere a un Manchester City che spende 50 milioni per Otamendi o Mandanda e continua ad avere una difesa così così.



Perfetto !!!!


----------

